# 72" Skid Steer Grapple



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 72" grapple bucket I'm looking to sell. Bucket has a standard quick attach hookup on the back and should fit most any skid steer or loader with a quick attach mount. Has 2 grapples that will open/close independently to firmly grab uneven sized objects. Skeleton floor is on 3" spacing, lets the dirt fall through but keeps all the other material in the bucket. Also works great as a rock bucket to pick up rocks in fields, the rocks stay in the bucket and the dirt falls though back onto the ground. Hydraulic hoses and cylinders are in good shape, has flat face fittings on the hoses to hook to the machine.

I'm asking $2900 obo, bucket is located in Woodstock, IL


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Selling that to get yourself a Post Hole Digger for the front of that machine aren't you!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Selling that to get yourself a Post Hole Digger for the front of that machine aren't you!


How did you know?!


----------

